# Maf house



## madeindk (Jan 31, 2015)

Anyone know where I can get a maf house with the right spec, as the standard to my custom intake?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

http://42draftdesigns.com/fsi-maf-housing/


----------

